

Ask HN: Do you enjoy developing mobile apps? - muellerwolfram

hey all,<p>i am writing my bachelor thesis on mobile platform fragmentation and comparing a couple of solutions. so i've written a very basic sample application in android, then in phonegap, then in rhomobile, then in titanium... and i have to say, the experience was quite shocking...<p>i am used to develop webapps in rails+backbone, so i'm pretty spoiled when it comes to debugging tools. debugging webapps with the rails console and chrome's awesome javascript console is a freaking JOY.<p>maybe i am doing something wrong when my app chrashes or doesnt even start, and all i see in androids logcat is a bunch of random messages and nothing helpful at all.<p>maybe i am doing something wrong when everytime i want my code changes to take effect i have to close the emulator then project-&#62;clean, project-&#62;refresh, projekt-&#62;debug and wait 2 minutes until the emulator starts up again.<p>i actually WANT to believe that i'm still doing something wrong, and somehow i missed something (even though i read a ton of articles about debugging android applications) ... because right now, developing anything that needs an emulator to debug, makes me want to jump out of the window...<p>so my question is, are there any android developers who figured this out and actually enjoy building mobile apps?<p>and how is ios development compared to that?
======
onitica
Debug using an actual Android device, which is much faster. The emulator for
Android is notoriously slow. Though almost nothing is as quick when debugging
as Chrome's console.

~~~
muellerwolfram
thanks, i'm going to try that.

------
UP5
I have learned patience while debugging with android... haha

~~~
muellerwolfram
hehe :). and its a good excuse to be on HN everytime the emulator has to
restart.

but to be fair to android: if you develop native applications its probably not
as bad as it is when you are using frameworks like titanium, phonegap or
rodesmobile...(i'm guessing)

